# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Small CO2 tanks?



## Nillo (Jun 11, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried using paintball CO2 tanks to inject CO2 into a small aquarium? I already have a big CO2 tank, but I am working on a design for a little 10gal, and I don't want to have a big stand. I do, however, want to have pressurized CO2. If anyone has had experience with using these small CO2 tanks, let me know


----------



## Nillo (Jun 11, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried using paintball CO2 tanks to inject CO2 into a small aquarium? I already have a big CO2 tank, but I am working on a design for a little 10gal, and I don't want to have a big stand. I do, however, want to have pressurized CO2. If anyone has had experience with using these small CO2 tanks, let me know


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i have read that you have to buy a special adapter to use a paintball co2 tank, and that it is more expensive.


----------



## Maxmillion (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi, If you already have a large co2 tank why not try a manifold. I'm using the 4plex that Robert sells and have had no problems with it. I have a 20lb. tank thats hooked up (with co2 rated tubing) to the manifold thats feeding a 55gal and a 20high, the other two outlets are turned off. Just a thought


----------



## MikeCZE (Feb 11, 2006)

I used a 16 ounce tank in my 10 hex a long time ago with a really primative setup that wasn't very effective. I used airline tubing and mated that to a remote line. The screw valve on the remote was not something you could get a consistent flow rate out of. As such, I quit messing with it after about a week. If you have a proper regulator you could use a paintball tank with an on/off valve on the tank and it would work. Those go for around $20 or so. A pin-valve tank will not work with an aquarium regulator. You'll also be filling tanks pretty often. My pb shop charges $10 for a 12 ounce refil.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/month.200111/msg00128.html

So the guy in the above link used a tank with a paintball style pin valve with an ADA speed regulator.

http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=111

I don't think it'll be cost effective to use a paintball tank =/


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I use to play paintball about 2 years ago. I am not posative but the adapter that is on the paintball tank is not that much smaller if it even is any smaller than normal c02 tanks. I have had my 20 lb tank filled at a paintball shop and they used the same fitting. You could go to home depot or an ace hardware and make all the parts you need other than the solonoid. It cant be that hard to hook a paintball tank up. I know the tanks do not have a shot off valve. The c02 has a constant flow once its screwed in. You can get a gas valve and a gauge and make this work. If i had a paintball tank i would do this but i am low on cash and do not want to go buy a co2 tank. I will look at home depot this weekend and see if i cant figure up how to make a paintball tank work.


----------



## Nillo (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks for the link SnyperP. I had forgotten that I had an old Tetra CO2 bottle in storage. Now I don't have to go out and buy a bottle to experiment.

As for cost effectiveness, I don't care all that much. I am more concerned about space. A 5# CO2 tank takes up quite a bit of room. It also seems like overkill for a 10gal tank. With regards to the manifold, I don't want to have to run a line of tygon or even more of a PITA, copper.

I think that I can take care of the extra cost, by not having it filled at paintball shops, and just getting a tank with a dip tube so that I can refill my own bottles. If I did this, however, my ex-Ranger roomate might really get *serious* about paintball. That could be frightening.

Andrew, let me know how that depot excursion goes.

Thanks


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Same here! If there is a viable method of hooking up a paintball tank i'd like to know as well. Heh, been looking for quite awhile


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Does someone here have a spare paint ball c02 tank or could someone find out if the c02 tank for a paintball gun is the same fitting as other ones. If it is I think I might be able to hook it all up. I got two gas guages for free and i have them hooked up to another pipe i threaded. I might just end up buying a paintball tank to test everything out with as soon as i get a little extra money. I work for a video game company and we recently bought another store that is next to one of locations. It use to be a candy store. They left there c02 tanks, regulators, and hoses all in the back. I spoke to my boss and he said that I could have them but he wanted me to wait a little longer to see if anyone is going to try to collect them. I saw 3 very large c02 tanks. The tanks are the same size as the tanks you see at welding shops. All have regulators with 2 gauges on them. These were just the ones i could see. We are using the area as storage right now and some other employees have been putting a lot of fixtures there so I couldnt make it to the back room.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i might be able to send you a 9oz tank if you still want it.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Yeah I never had a chance to get a small tank yet. I'm pretty tight on money right now.I have to pay for school, truck note and insurance.


----------

